# How to keep white rocks white!



## ilikebeer1985 (Dec 21, 2007)

i have a bunch of i think limestone rocks, which were very bright white and looked really nice.
they now are green and yellow and look crappy. 
if i put a uv sterilizer in my tank. with this keep them white?


----------



## Our_Tanks (Jan 6, 2009)

it will definatly help. :thumb:

Not in my tanks, but the tanks *** worked with; we occassionally soak the large rocks in a bleach solution for a few hours and then again in a heavy declorinater solution, after a thorough scrubbing. This keeps them crystal clean. Also how long you run your aquarium light makes a difference.

We have UV steralizers and it helps but sometimes its not enough (also the tanks have about 18hrs of light on them every day.... not your typical tank)


----------



## PeterUK (Sep 16, 2008)

Have 2 sets of rocks, one set in the tank and and the other in bleach/cleaned.
Just make sure that you THOUGHLY rinse the rocks after bleaching.


----------



## nick a (Apr 9, 2004)

An UV may help a little but it's really meant to nuke items that float/circulate thru it. Algae on stationary objects is possibly better controlled by adjusting your lighting, lowering your nitrates, etc....

I can understand the desire to have 'clean' looking rocks. I've gone to the dark side and actually prefer to have my rocks look lke they've been underwater forever :lol:


----------



## F8LBITEva (Nov 9, 2007)

its more trouble than its worth!!!!!!!


----------



## spotmonster (Nov 23, 2006)

A bristlenose pleco may help, but overall, u're fighting a losin battle.


----------



## willny1 (Nov 17, 2008)

F8LBITEva said:


> its more trouble than its worth!!!!!!!


Ain't that the truth, unless you're a glutton for a punishment!


----------



## zazz (Apr 5, 2008)

even in a really dark place ..my rocks have turned green but its ok ..it looks really good like its a natural slice of malawi!! and it gives my fish something to do between feeding.

i agree that to stop this from happening is like trying to hold back the tide..you will lose...embrace it and make it a feature.

i find it odd that the rocks turn green but the substrate doesnt ...not that its a problem...the contrast between the rocks and the sand is striking!!! :thumb:


----------



## goodcheeseburger (Jan 19, 2009)

Yeah to keep them stark white will take massive work. I have 6 BN Pleco's and they do a pretty good job keeping my rocks "clean." If you look at the pics of my tank I haven't scrubbed my rocks in over a year.


----------



## mok3t (Nov 28, 2008)

My holy rock was just removed and jet washed. Left to stand for a day to let the chlorine evaporate then placed back in. Never needed to bleach or use any chemicals.


----------



## califjewls (Dec 28, 2008)

I suggest removing the rock and cleaning it. Its good to re-arrange your rock work anyway. Keep lighting on for a couple less hours, feed a small feeding once a day or skip a day and keep your uv sterilizer, it will help keep algae down once its clean. Also if you dont already have a pleco then you should get one or two I think they are a great addition to an aquarium..


----------



## ilikebeer1985 (Dec 21, 2007)

i have one BN pleco in there. Its not like i have dark green spots. The rocks just have a yellow tinge. lol ah well i guess ill buy a darker rock


----------

